# Side pontil



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be damned if this isn't a side pontil... [8D]

 I saw it in a friend's junk box and had to post it here. It's got a side pontil if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Crude top


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Look at that nice open pontil.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 31, 2012)

No other way to explain it!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2012)

Klingon..here's a description:


----------



## rockbot (Feb 1, 2012)

what in the world is that? 



> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> No other way to explain it!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 1, 2012)

Insulator collectors call that a "Lehr Kiss". It happens when two objects touch one another in the cooling lehr, one comes away with an extra piece of glass, the other missing a piece. Not all that rare with insulators but rarely seen on bottles.  Nice crude bottle.


----------



## phil44 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, that's a new one, it would be interesting to hear Reds analysis


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 1, 2012)

Well guys,  I looked at this earlier today and didn't respond.  I had never heard of a "lehr kiss" but I don't think that would even be a problem with insulators.  They have a big enough diameter of contact on the base to carry most of them with stability.  I have however, seen bottles set out on the dead plate waiting for the push out arm to move them to the hot end belt, which takes them to the stacker that pushes a row of them into the annealing lehr.  And sometimes one of the bottles will tip over slightly and touch the second one in this area.  The glass could be still be hot enough to cause the glass to stick to the other one in this area, just below the shoulder.  The operator would grab one with his tongs and set it up for the transfer.  That logic made me leave the post and go on to look for other interesting posted threads.  
 There is no reason or logic of a side empontilling being needed or to function for bottlemaking logic.  It makes me smile when you guys say 'ask RED!'.   I don't pretend to know every answer.   RED Matthews


----------



## phil44 (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree, certainly an anomaly....... in that particular instant the pontil guy must not have been able to stick it on the usual spot, so they had to improvise and grab it from the side.......perhaps caused by some mold  problem, stayed in too long, glass blockage on the bottom of the mold?


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  phil44
> 
> I agree, certainly an anomaly....... in that particular instant the pontil guy must not have been able to stick it on the usual spot, so they had to improvise and grab it from the side.......perhaps caused by some mold  problem, stayed in too long, glass blockage on the bottom of the mold?


 
 I think (hope) that the OP is calling this a "side pontil" in jest.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

assuming that bottle is smooth base?  There may have been some glass stuck to the snap case which came off on the bottle. There is always stray glass all over the place in glass making shops.

 pretty sure they are all joking about the "side pontil" ... i hope..


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> assuming that bottle is smooth base?  There may have been some glass stuck to the snap case which came off on the bottle. There is always stray glass all over the place in glass making shops.


 

 Antique Meds for the win!


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2012)

ummm, side pontil was a joke.  I think Matt and Jeff live too far out in the wilderness to understand sarcasm. Of course bears and deer are so serious all the time.


----------



## phil44 (Feb 2, 2012)

yea but it looks like a side pontil


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

we are just shell shocked by all the ridiculous things that have already become bottle myths[]
 dont be surprised if you start seeing ultra rare side pontils being advertised on fleabay.

 I enjoy it out in the wilderness, less rats and cockroaches.


----------



## HH White (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the snap case held the bottle higher up on the body.
 My guess is that there was some debris in the mold from a previous use
 that reacted badly with the hot gather.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

or they touched some loose shards on the floor with the parison before starting the blow
 hard to tell without handling it.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> ummm, side pontil was a joke.  I think Matt and Jeff live too far out in the wilderness to understand sarcasm. Of course bears and deer are so serious all the time.


 
 Never can tell around here - there's been lots of bad info promoted as the gospel[]


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2012)

> Never can tell around here - there's been lots of bad info promoted as the gospel


 

 Too True.  


 Just remember everything I say is the gospel and you all will be fine.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 2, 2012)

Y'all gotta give Connor some credit, he's clearly way too sharp to honestly think that it has a "side pontil". I've got aspergers and even for me the joke was obvious. []

 As Matt said it is hard to tell without handling it, but judging from the images it looks as if the glass got attached to the parison before blowing, or that some pieces wound up in the mold, but usually such chunks are seen on or near the bottom of bottles. Perhaps the gather was ready and waiting when the previous bottle's neck was burst/snapped before application of the lip thus sending glass bits flying, and those pieces randomly stuck to the molten parison. I'm leaning towards it just accidentally touching the messy ground, or a messy work surface.



> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Just remember everything I say is the gospel and you all will be fine.


 
 []

 You have an awesome sense of humor, thanks for keeping things light-hearted around here.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 2, 2012)

> There is always stray glass all over the place in glass making shops.


 
 I would have to agree with this. I have seen this on quite a few bottles. I have a pontiled med with a similar anomaly. I think a random bit of unmelted glass could be picked up in just about any part of the glass blowing process.

 I have always assumed that while the bottles were being annealed that one of them would fail and explode during the process causing small bits of glass to get stuck to the surrounding bottles. I'm sure any larged chunks that stuck to a usable bottle would likely get knocked off by whoever unloaded the annealing oven the next day to try to salvage any usable bottle.

 Chris


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2012)

> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: div2roty
> 
> ...


 

 Not a joke, seriously.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> Not a joke, seriously.


 
 Ah, well in that case please pardon my insolence good sir. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 2, 2012)

> dont be surprised if you start seeing ultra rare side pontils being advertised on fleabay.


Jeff sold a side potil about a year ago, remember?[][][]
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-402878/tm.htm


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the laughs, fellas... Obviously this isn't a pontil of any kind. Although maybe, just maybe, a bored glass maker in the 1870's decided it'd be fun to empontil a bottle on the side, just for fun, yearning for the old glassmaking ways... Almost as a challenge to himself... [&:]

 I see some interesting ideas here, but I should add there's a distinct dent where the sharp glass is. That makes me think there was some sort of impact with another glass source when it was molten.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 2, 2012)

sdcafevbgrhtn


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 2, 2012)

The bottle don't lean... That's my house.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 2, 2012)

erafvtgbryn


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 2, 2012)

Can ya see the dent? The shadowing kind of shows it.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 2, 2012)

> we are just shell shocked by all the ridiculous things that have already become bottle myths
> dont be surprised if you start seeing ultra rare side pontils being advertised on fleabay.





> ORIGINAL: AntiqueMeds
> 
> That's exactly where the side pontil first reared its ugly jagged head
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-400367/mpage-1/key-side%252Cpontil/tm.htm#400367


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an ability to foretell the past...


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 2, 2012)

So does the glass junk protrude beyond the curved surface of the bottle (indicating that it likely occurred after being blown) or did it depress the glass enough to have been flush with the mold it was blown in?

 Any loss of the bottle's glass (from larger pieces being knocked off?)


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> Insulator collectors call that a "Lehr Kiss". It happens when two objects touch one another in the cooling lehr, one comes away with an extra piece of glass, the other missing a piece. Not all that rare with insulators but rarely seen on bottles.  Nice crude bottle.


 
 Yup.  That's what I call them.


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 11, 2012)

LORDY,,,LORDY...THIS PLACE GIVES ME SO MANEY LAUGHS...THANK YOU ALL


----------

